# No idea where to begin on starting a baby clothing line!!!



## Oli B (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey everyone,
I am absolutely new to all of this and I hate to say I'm kind of computer illiterate, I know, I know, I might as well quit while I'm ahead. My husband and I are wanting to start an infant clothing line, we already have a huge marketing opportunity so we feel like we need to jump on it ASAP. The problem however is we have no idea where to start!!! We think we've decided on purchasing our onesies wholesale from wholesale baby blanks and we also think that although we like the idea of sublimation, a heat press would be more ideal for us. We're just wondering where to begin?!?!
If anyone has any suggestions for a specific heat press machine (size, if it comes with a paper package or recommended ink, or tutorials on how to use it)?
What specific computer software we would need to buy?
If we need to buy a specific printer?
We are completely ignorant as to how to even go about this and I feel dumb even posting on here after reading for hours and hours what other people are saying. The point is, we don't have the money to make rookie mistakes, so I'm hoping that we can take advantage of the veteran minds on here. Thank you so much in advance : )


----------



## SBEMedia (Jun 26, 2008)

When it comes to the manufacturing of clothing for youths 12 and under you should definitely be aware of the new change in CPSIA Laws, which will drastically impact your business model. I'd check out www.nationalbankruptcyday.com to find out more information.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Check out this thread on producing clothing for children under 12. 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t69913.html

It is a very long discussion but if you are going to make clothing for children under 12 I would read it all then start doing some research to make sure you fully understand this new law.

Good Luck and happy reading.

Katrina


----------



## Oli B (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up you guys, so do you think it's worth it to even start?


----------



## SBEMedia (Jun 26, 2008)

Well, it really depends upon you, but we decided it wasn't worth the time and associated costs and therefore dropped the 12 and under line of apparel


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Oli B said:


> Thanks for the heads up you guys, so do you think it's worth it to even start?


This is an expense that the majority of small businesses just can't afford. You know your business best so whether you push forward really would depend on you.

Katrina


----------

